# Vp9 throwing rounds



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I bought a vp9 and took it to the range. Shot great(and I mean GREAT) for about 150 rds and then started throwing bullets all over the place. I knew It was possible I was having some grip/eye fatigue issues as I haven't been shooting like I should(who can right now?) so I crouched down and rested on the bench and aimed for the targets right shoulder and hit center mass from 10 yards. My first thought was that the barrel was burned up but then I was thinking "how did the seller know that the barrel was literally 150 rds from dead?" I know these HK barrels are notoriously durable but this was a police officers gun so burning it up is possible but it was manufactured last year so that's not very likely. Any thoughts? Is it possible this barrel was burned up and then somehow resurfaced or reconditioned to sell it? HK barrels are expensive so I ordered 1 from silencerc


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I doubt very much that the barrel is shot out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I replied back to your PM on this issue....


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> I doubt very much that the barrel is shot out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Me too as these things are notoriously tough and durable. I'm going back with 3 different ammo types and clamp a laser to the bottom. That should help me narrow it down. I'm not a great shooter but I dont remember ever hitting center mass when aiming shoulder at 10. Hitting 6" targets at 10 yards is not an issue for me. Sometimes I throw 1 when I go too fast but that's about it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Check your sights.
Is a set screw not tight, has a sight (front or rear) shifted from all the vibration of the gunshots?
If not sure, might consider a dab of white out in the dovetail or the edge of the sight if there is no dovetail on a particular sight.
IF you gun has an attachable rail that the sight is mounted on, is the rail securely tight? 
My thoughts for other than fatigue.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

It's standard dovetail night sights from the factory and they are dead center. I really think it's just me or a small chance of the barrel. The bore looks smoother than my other pistols but I'm no gunsmith and I won't pretend I can diagnose that. I do know I ordered a silencerco barrel which people seem to like. Worst case is I end up with 2 good barrels-best case is I fix my problem so either way I win. I'm used to shooting heavier metal framed guns like 92s. While heavier than a polymer framed gun, I find that the fatigue bothers me less because it's so much more stable. Will update and double check sight stability by marking before next range trip. Thanks for the input


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

So, you say you were aiming for the right shoulder from a bench rest and hit center mass? Were you grouping center mass, did you only fire one round, or were your rounds going everywhere?


----------



## nijuken (Nov 27, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> I bought a vp9 and took it to the range. Shot great(and I mean GREAT) for about 150 rds and then started throwing bullets all over the place. I knew It was possible I was having some grip/eye fatigue issues as I haven't been shooting like I should(who can right now?) so I crouched down and rested on the bench and aimed for the targets right shoulder and hit center mass from 10 yards. My first thought was that the barrel was burned up but then I was thinking "how did the seller know that the barrel was literally 150 rds from dead?" I know these HK barrels are notoriously durable but this was a police officers gun so burning it up is possible but it was manufactured last year so that's not very likely. Any thoughts? Is it possible this barrel was burned up and then somehow resurfaced or reconditioned to sell it? HK barrels are expensive so I ordered 1 from silencerc


is it possible that you were running very hot ammo and the high temp expended the barrel temporarily like what we see in rifles ? did you test it in another range trip?


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

It's possible there was some nato mixed in the bag and I did think of this but there is no way to check it. To my understanding, hk barrels are high quality and that should not be an issue. I touched the top of the slide and the gun was surprisingly cool to the touch. I've only taken it to the range 1 time and I'm waiting for the new barrel before I go back. The way ammo is right now, I'm not going back until I know I can figure this out by process of elimination.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

denner said:


> So, you say you were aiming for the right shoulder from a bench rest and hit center mass? Were you grouping center mass, did you only fire one round, or were your rounds going everywhere?


I was easily grouping 10 rounds in 6" shapes with some holes touching each other for several mags. I started throwing rounds outside of the shapes so I waited a minute and put up a standard silhouette at the same distance(about 10 yds) and went real slow aiming center and was literally all over the body. That's when I aimed at a clean spot on the target-the shoulder and missed it completely. To be honest, the round could have gone off the right side but there is no way to know. I'm not the best shot by any means but to believe I can miss like that when I'm resting on the bench is a hard pill to swallow. Especially considering I was effortlessly grouping well in 6" targets at the same distance 5 min earlier.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It was shooting flawlessly for 150 rounds. 
Then the crap started. 
Personally My first instinct would have been to break down the gun, quick clean , n oil. 
Shooting 150 rounds of target ammo , maybe the barrel was NOT seating as it was previously because of "a little debris" somewhere. 
But still good enough to achieve full battery. 
Guessing, but cleaning should be the first go to measure in this situation, 
IMO


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I wondered if the barrel was seating and checked it as well as I could and it SEEMED to be solid. I did notice lots of tiny(smaller than sand) grains of debris in between the slide and frame that were the color of shell casings or the guide rod spring. I then noticed that gun was extracting so hard that it took the finish off the slide where the spent shells were hitting. I wonder if its possible the guide rod/spring weren't seated perfectly and the debris was from the spring rubbing something. Hmmm? That could cause a problem. Things to put on my list before next range trip..Hmmmm?


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

A weak recoil spring allowing the slide to move back prematurely could be it also. Doesn't feel weak but another thing to check.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> I wondered if the barrel was seating and checked it as well as I could and it SEEMED to be solid. I did notice lots of tiny(smaller than sand) grains of debris in between the slide and frame that were the color of shell casings or the guide rod spring. I then noticed that gun was extracting so hard that it took the finish off the slide where the spent shells were hitting. I wonder if its possible the guide rod/spring weren't seated perfectly and the debris was from the spring rubbing something. Hmmm? That could cause a problem. Things to put on my list before next range trip..Hmmmm?


Good luck , I hope you get everything working flawlessly again,


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

What about fouling in the barrel? Was there a lot of jacket fouling after 150 rounds?
What is the condition of the bore? Is it especially rough?
You might try doing the barrel 'break in' like is done with target rifles. Shoot about two ~ three, clean. Shoot, clean. Shoot, clean till you've run about 40-ish thru the pistol. 
Just a few thoughts...

Sam


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> Good luck , I hope you get everything working flawlessly again,


I'm sure I will. I enjoy solving stuff like this. It occupi


SamBond said:


> What about fouling in the barrel? Was there a lot of jacket fouling after 150 rounds?
> What is the condition of the bore? Is it especially rough?
> You might try doing the barrel 'break in' like is done with target rifles. Shoot about two ~ three, clean. Shoot, clean. Shoot, clean till you've run about 40-ish thru the pistol.
> Just a few thoughts...
> ...


It's a used gun so break in shouldn't be an issue. I cleaned the bore afterwards and it didn't seem especially dirty or rough. Looks shiny. I'm leaning towards the ammo or for some reason the slide was starting to move before the bullet was gone-maybe needs a new or heavier recoil spring for the ammo I was using. I'm going back with an alternate barrel, 3 different types of ammo, and a 20# recoil spring(stock is 17#) between all that, I should be able to narrow down where the problem is. After lots of thought, I simply refuse to believe my shooting has degraded to this point. I always give the disclaimer that I'm not a great shot but I'm not also not blind nor do I have any kind of palsy in my hands that would explain this.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Usafammo3 said:


> I'm sure I will. I enjoy solving stuff like this. It occupi
> 
> It's a used gun so break in shouldn't be an issue. I cleaned the bore afterwards and it didn't seem especially dirty or rough. Looks shiny. I'm leaning towards the ammo or for some reason the slide was starting to move before the bullet was gone-maybe needs a new or heavier recoil spring for the ammo I was using. I'm going back with an alternate barrel, 3 different types of ammo, and a 20# recoil spring(stock is 17#) between all that, I should be able to narrow down where the problem is. After lots of thought, I simply refuse to believe my shooting has degraded to this point. I always give the disclaimer that I'm not a great shot but I'm not also not blind nor do I have any kind of palsy in my hands that would explain this.


After cleaning , give it a good visual inspection.
Especially the slide guides,
Good luck partner, it'll be resolved, no doubt.
You have a sense of something is off. Good response to an obvious issue


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Not saying it's this simple, but I have seen this happen purely with different Ammo - was the loads & brands the same the entire time? Fir example Tul seems to fly wildly


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Qurious Patriot said:


> Not saying it's this simple, but I have seen this happen purely with different Ammo - was the loads & brands the same the entire time? Fir example Tul seems to fly wildly


Not sure what it was. Either win115 or fed115. Slight possibility it was win nato but not likely. Whatever it was, it was all the same.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Qurious Patriot said:


> Not saying it's this simple, but I have seen this happen purely with different Ammo - was the loads & brands the same the entire time? Fir example Tul seems to fly wildly


I told him the same thing via PM


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I told him the same thing via PM


That was my thought also, I just gave credibility for the first 150 rounds that were on target, 
Hopefully he'll get it figured out and working fine.


----------

